# How to cope with selling your horse??



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Think of it the way you would any relationship that didn't work out. Why would you want to continue to stay with someone who didn't respect you?

The only thing you need to feel guilty about is buying a horse KNOWING you weren't a good fit for each other.

Keeping him when neither of you is happy is cruel to both of you. Sell him on to someone who will be able to make him a happy horse, and find yourself an animal more fitting to your temperament, personality, and abilities.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My husband and I made the same mistake when we first got into horses with his first mount. It was a knee-jerk reaction to get a horse that fit the "look" my husband wanted out of a bad situation. Unfortunately once we got him feeling good he ended up being too much horse for us and almost landed my husband in the hospital. 

Sent him to a new home with a person with a lot more experience and he just flourished. A year later he was being used as a confidence builder for one of their friends. That horse never would have acheived that under our care at the time because we just did not have the experience. Now I could have done it, but not back then. Good horse, just in the wrong hands at the wrong time.

Its hard, but the best thing to do is find the best matching home possible. If you find him a great home and actually see him thrive in that home - then you will know you made the right decision and feel so much better. Not to mention that relief of not having that stress in your pastures anymore.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i like sr post... thinking of it as a relationship however i would treat it as the abusive relationship..just someone taking control over someone else...which you horse has done.

don't feel bad at all. someone else to make him a happier horse and another horse more suitable for you will make you a happier person... plus you will enjoy working them alot more


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What happened to your mare, OP? You said this gelding is your first horse, but back in December you stated you bought an older mare.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Just think of him as livestock. That is what he is. And it is just like buying and selling cows/chickens.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

As someone who always wants a horse to stay with me for 20+ years, I totally understand where you are coming from, its hard. 

Some horses and people click perfectly and that is what you want. Some horses and peopel work well together, and you can usually do fine with that. Other times, it doesn't work at all. 

Whan that happens, you have to remember that as unhappy as you are, the horse is just as unhappy. For people like me, who keeps horses as beloved pets, that is a horrible way to ask a horse to live. Sometimes it is the best thing for the horse to find that owner who they will click with, so they can live a happy life being productive. 

Over the last 20 (? OMG has it been that long?) years, I have sold several horses. 

Niki was a cute little arab who never got over 13.3 hands... and I stand 5'7". She went to an 8 year old who took her to the State Finals in barrel racing three times over the next ten years. 

Patricka the Lipizzaner HATED being a kid's trail horse, and has spent the last 10 years happy as a clam doing Dressage in a fancy barn.

Tex the Paint just plain hated me, but loved being a kid's show horse and now does 4H.

Capt Jack the pony mule hated woman, but loves his new human who uses him as a pack mule for hiking.

Jiffy was just extra at my house, but now spends every weekend exploring the trails with a family who love her.

It is a hard decision that always makes me cry, but I always feel better for them when they find thier person.


----------



## SystemFreak (Dec 1, 2011)

I do still have my Mare. we bought her as the "family horse" where as Sport I bought as my horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gotcha. A family horse isn't the same thing as an animal of your own.


----------



## SystemFreak (Dec 1, 2011)

correct. Sunshine is a wonderful mare that I do not plan to sell. I get along with her most of the time. lol.
But with Sport, I'm just scared around him to be honest, and he can sense that which makes it even worse.
His previous owner has agreed to buy him back and work on him then sell him to a better fit home. I still feel sad about it though.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's normal to feel sad, but you'll both be much happier. 

He's not a bad horse and you're not a bad owner, you're just not right for each other.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

SR summed it up perfectly. Neither of you will have your needs met as it is....finding him a better fit in an owner is doing the best for both of you......what is to feel guilty about?


----------

